# What does this mean?



## Daisy12 (Jul 10, 2016)

Reading the other thread where her husband take photos of his wife made me think about my own situation.

I had taken numerous provocative picture of myself and send them to my husbands phone. A while ago he had to reformat his phone and he was not concerned at all about losing these picture just of losing the one picture I sent of him because it was a nice picture of myself. I'm fully clothed and smiling and my husband says he loves my smile.

What does this mean? Was he not really thrilled with the pictures to begin with? I got positive feed back on them and I know he looked at them periodically. Maybe I should ask but how do you word that conversation to your hubby with out causing hurt feeling or an argument :frown2:


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I wouldn't make too much of it. That one picture is probably the one he uses as his wallpaper or the one he shows to everyone when asked about you. If the photo was taken while you and he were doing something special or fun, it may also bring back those fond memories. Not to say that he can't reminisce over the provocative ones you sent him but there's probably not the same emotional component to those as to his favorite.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Daisy12 said:


> .....I had taken numerous provocative picture of myself
> 
> ....he was not concerned at all about losing these picture just of losing the one picture I sent of him because it was a nice picture of myself. I'm fully clothed and smiling and my husband says he loves my smile.
> 
> What does this mean? Was he not really thrilled with the pictures to begin with? I got positive feed back on them and I know he looked at them periodically. Maybe I should ask but how do you word that conversation to your hubby with out causing hurt feeling or an argument :frown2:


My guess. He liked the provocative ones, but enjoyed sharing the one of the fully clothed you with the great smile.

As to asking about what happened to them? I wouldn't. Rather than asking about them, if you feel strongly ask about making some new ones, rather than asking about the past.

If you want to, you can tell him that some weekend, you would like to do some advanced role playing with him. Tell him you want to pretend to be his special ultimate porn star and have him take pictures of you and star in the production.

Make it an elaborate role play that gets his attention. Ask if he has any fantasies or fetish he would like to role play. Tell him this is you fantasy and anything he would like is fair game and you won't be judgemental. You might not agree to it, but you won't judge him on it and you will consider it. Have him help you pick out outfits and accessories. Give him a role to play in the role playing (photographer, male porn star, your manager, multiple roles). Get him some costumes and props. Have him help you write the script of the Porn Star shoot. Give it a name and a theme. Maybe some think like

Daisy does ______ (Dallas, NYC, XYZ National Park, a sports team, etc.

Personally, I wouldn't, but it you want to bring it up, go for it and make it memorable.

Personally, if I have "provocative pictures of my wife (I would love it), but I would be too afraid of loosing my phone and protecting he privacy/modesty. Can you imagine the phone call, he we have your phone and have gotten into it and notices your porn collection. Who is the same woman in all the photos? By the way if you want the phone with its contents back, we will charge a delivery fee of $1000.

Talk to him. He is your husband.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Do you know if his phone was backed up? I haven't read your thread(s) but I think he was probably just trying to be nice. His phone and the pictures, the nice one and the other ones, are likely backed up.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I have nice pictures of my W and then I have a set of REALLY NICE pictures of my W. My W sent me provocative pictures similar to what you did for your H. Although I really like these pictures, I like the regular clothed pictures a bit more. The reason being these pictured are usually something we had done together. The day was special in some way or it was a natural state of her beauty in some particular day I would like to remember whenever I see the picture. I have a picture of my W eating lunch with me at a seaside town. I took the picture of my beautiful W who had such a wonderful smile, happy and all is good in life demeanor that was captured. It was a great day that I can remember every time I see the picture. I share this picture. 

Sure the hell ain't sharing the others! LOL


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Daisy12 said:


> What does this mean? Was he not really thrilled with the pictures to begin with? I got positive feed back on them and I know he looked at them periodically. Maybe I should ask but how do you word that conversation to your hubby with out causing hurt feeling or an argument :frown2:


 @daisy when a guy has too many nude photos they can become redundant. It is better for him to only have access to a few and rotate them for him often. He'll miss having them all, and THAT is what you want!!!

>

Now he gets to have the excitement of you sending them all over again!

Badsanta


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Maybe it is because he thinks you still have the photos and can send them again at any time?


----------



## Daisy12 (Jul 10, 2016)

No, he knows I don't have them anymore and he has no back up because he told me the only pictures he was upset about losing is the one with me smiling and all my cloths on. I'm not really concerned about it and not even sure if it's worth asking him about. Just thought it was weird that he wouldn't want to those other pictures. 

Sent from my D2206 using Tapatalk


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Why would he need pics when he has you? I would much rather look at my wife in person then a picture of her any day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Good Guy (Apr 26, 2016)

Maybe he's not into that? Did you ask him? I'd love if my wife would send me pics like that but not a hope, but some men are different. I think I'm more like you in that way, and she's probably more like him ?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Daisy12 said:


> A while ago he had to reformat his phone and he was not concerned at all about losing these picture just of losing the one picture I sent of him because it was a nice picture of myself. I'm fully clothed and smiling and my husband says he loves my smile.
> 
> What does this mean? Was he not really thrilled with the pictures to begin with? I got positive feed back on them and I know he looked at them periodically. Maybe I should ask but how do you word that conversation to your hubby with out causing hurt feeling or an argument :frown2:


Maybe because he knows you can take a million MORE of the same thing?

They can easily be replaced (the provocative ones).

6 months ago, I put on my tightest white tank top with no bra, stood in the tub and completely soaked it to the skin with glass after glass of water, then took a wet t-shirt shot and sent it to him. It's one of his absolute favorites.

His phone broke a few weeks ago and he had to get a new one, which means he lost his favorite picture. He never said a word about it nor did I even think about him not saying anything about it.

It's such a non-issue.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Maybe because he knows you can take a million MORE of the same thing?
> 
> They can easily be replaced (the provocative ones).
> 
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen. >


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Provocative photos are mostly about the novelty of seeing the sexy image the first time. Now a nice set of boudoirs can be timeless and appreciated over and over again, but if you sent the pics to him as a way to make his day and give him something to be excited about then they already did their job. if you are worried he won't have any sexy images of you to look at he has his imagination and if that's not enough then send him some new ones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Daisy12 said:


> No, he knows I don't have them anymore and he has no back up because he told me the only pictures he was upset about losing is the one with me smiling and all my cloths on. I'm not really concerned about it and not even sure if it's worth asking him about. Just thought it was weird that he wouldn't want to those other pictures.
> 
> Sent from my D2206 using Tapatalk


I totally get your concern.BTDT

My husband has said he is terrified of someone accidentally seeing the pics...the kids for instance! He has also told me that he really responds to the pics in which I am smiling widely. I now send them to his private email that he only accesses on his personal cell and personal tablet. He doesn't download them either. 

Also, men can be kinda dumb so your H has no idea his lack of concern over losing those pictures hurts your feelings. Dumbass!


----------



## GreyEcho (Sep 28, 2016)

I think... You are over thinking it..


----------

